# Shenandoah Speedster - 37 Colson LWB



## KurseD (Aug 7, 2017)

Grandpa bought this one at an estate auction around 25 years ago. He found me drooling over it and gifted it to me. I thought it was a 35ish Hawthorne at first, but it appears it may just have a Hawthorne sprocket as the frame, forks, and bar stem resemble the 37 Colson lwb.

Serial is 7872 E, meaning May 1937 ???

Anyone have a picture of the proper head badge for one of these? I'm guessing the vertical "Flyer" badge, but that's a total guess as I'm a rookie to all of this.

No real plans just yet. Would like to build her to resemble the 20s era board track racers, but we will just decide things as we go. My daughters (11 & 12) are pitching in also.

We stripped it down and scrubbed the frame last week. Can't wait to get it finished up. Here are some pics for now, hope you enjoy.


























Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rick whitehurst (Aug 7, 2017)

I like those handlebars. Let me know if you decide to part with them. And that's a fairly difficult to find gooseneck. Is it pitted much?


----------



## lgrinnings (Aug 7, 2017)

Have fun with this project. It's cool that your daughters are helping out. My 12-year-old son Phin has been helping me with a couple projects and he's loving it.


----------



## KurseD (Aug 7, 2017)

rick whitehurst said:


> I like those handlebars. Let me know if you decide to part with them. And that's a fairly difficult to find gooseneck. Is it pitted much?



Quite a lot of pitting, but I've seen worse. It's been sitting out enjoying the weather for quite a lot of years. Keeping the bars for now, but I'll let you know if that changes.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## KurseD (Aug 7, 2017)

lgrinnings said:


> Have fun with this project. It's cool that your daughters are helping out. My 12-year-old son Phin has been helping me with a couple projects and he's loving it.



Will do. We work on all sorts of things together. I love having them around and soak it all in while I still have them.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 7, 2017)

Looks like a '36 going by the lack of a date code, Lobdell straightside rims & fenders. Cool project. Wouldn't mind finding one myself.


----------



## KurseD (Aug 7, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks like a '36 going by the lack of a date code, Lobdell straightside rims & fenders. Cool project. Wouldn't mind finding one myself.



Thanks! Very possible, I thought they changed serial style mid year 37.

So those rims and fenders are stock for a Colson?

I can tell you all sorts of differences in antique cars and trucks, bicycles are a new game to me. I really enjoy learning anything I can though.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 7, 2017)

KurseD said:


> Thanks! Very possible, I thought they changed serial style mid year 37.
> 
> So those rims and fenders are stock for a Colson?
> 
> ...



Kinda strange that the bike almost looks like it has a lower model shallow Colson front fender, while the rear is the deeper style. I have two '36 double bars. The crusty one has the shallow fenders, while the black one came equipped with deep ones.


----------



## KurseD (Aug 7, 2017)

It's hard to tell where the pieces and parts came from. The rear fender is chrome and the front was painted. I'm such a rookie, I have no idea what was original or not. Very interesting though.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 7, 2017)

KurseD said:


> It's hard to tell where the pieces and parts came from. The rear fender is chrome and the front was painted. I'm such a rookie, I have no idea what was original or not. Very interesting though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



If chrome, then most likely off a Shelby or other deluxe 36-ish bike. Front is probably correct.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 14, 2019)

@KurseD Any updates on this build? I found a very similar bike also equipped with deep chrome Colson fenders and Hawthorne style chainring.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 14, 2019)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/odd-36-colson-coincidence-or-ancient-alien-intervention.133674/


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 17, 2019)

Cool project. It’s nice that your daughters are interested and helping you get it back on the road. Keep posting your progress please and thank you.
Hammerhead


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 24, 2020)

BUMP


----------



## srfndoc (Jul 5, 2021)

This great Colson ever get back on the road?


----------



## mrg (Jul 5, 2021)

The poster hasn't been seen on here in 1 1/2 yr so who knows?


----------



## KurseD (Mar 2, 2022)

Sorry for the delays guys, no updates as life went haywire for a while. We completely renovated a house that was in very poor shape back in 2020 so that we could move our family in (same house I inherited where I've been using the garage for several years). Then my wife got deployed for a year in 2021. Things are starting to get back to normal a little, but we are starting to renovate our old house so we can get it on the market and out of our hair. I should be working on a few bicycle projects around here very soon. I'll update as I can.


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 2, 2022)

Please thank your wife for her service to our great Country! 
Looking forward to seeing your progress on this bike! 👍


----------



## Nashman (Mar 2, 2022)

Welcome. Neat project. Nice it's a Family event. Good clean fun. Your Grandpa is smiling with both thumbs up!


----------



## KurseD (Mar 2, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Please thank your wife for her service to our great Country!
> Looking forward to seeing your progress on this bike! 👍



Thanks man, will do.



Nashman said:


> Welcome. Neat project. Nice it's a Family event. Good clean fun. Your Grandpa is smiling with both thumbs up!



Thanks, he definitely will be when I get time to work on it again.


----------

